# Opus Tin



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Was this worth $40?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Not going to comment on the price... Just sit back and enjoy the fine cigars inside!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Blackcat said:


> Was this worth $40?


definitely if there were 3 opus x robustos in it....


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

YES!!!! The MSRP is $39.95.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I got the same tin for $45, and i was very happy, love those guys, the power ranger, is the only other size ive had i like better.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah thats a good price my b&m is asking $60 for the same tin.


----------



## Garma (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes indeed! As long as it wasn't empty!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Yeah thats a good price my b&m is asking $60 for the same tin.


Yep- $53 here in Columbus....


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I wish my b&m had some tins. Usually they are right at msrp on all opus


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

The only thing that matters is it's value to you. Some people pay $70 - $80 for those here so $40 would be a great deal.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

I had one of the Power Rangers that I bought from their sister shop ($25 ouch) just had to try it. 

Saw this a few days later and figured screw it. I think it was miss marked as they had 2 other tins for $75 that appeared to be the exact same thing. Nobody have Opus X's here for any price really. Here is what I put it in aas I didn't have a big enough humi at the time. Should I just leave it there for a while or get in my Humi?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i need to get nother tin..hmm


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

I was just gonna save these for some time. Do I take um out of the tin? My logic says no.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Blackcat said:


> I was just gonna save these for some time. Do I take um out of the tin? My logic says no.


I would leave them in. Just cause they look good in the tin.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah I think that the tin Wrapped is where they will stay. I'll leave them in the Fuente' bag for about another 2 months then move them to the Humi


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice, congrats. I like to get one of those one day.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

mc2712 said:


> Very nice, congrats. I like to get one of those one day.


Again. TY TY very much. I might grab more for that price if I see um. Great gifts or................storage items


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

I have one of the tins that's been sitting unopened in my humidor for about 2 years... I just can't bring myself to smoke them. They seem to 'special' LOL


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL I'm just not sure I could open one without having another


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

yes it was a good price her in nj i paid about 45.00


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

finally opened one up and smoked one.i have two more sealed tins sitting in my coolidor now.let me know how you like them,personally i was just a little dissapointed with all the hype these cigars get and the jacked up prices oh and did i mention limited supply


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh yeah!

On my to order list for a not so distant future purchase!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

TMMT said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> On my to order list for a not so distant future purchase!


Does anyone have them to Order?


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Blackcat said:


> Does anyone have them to Order?


I think cigars direct has/had them but they were about $90.00 last time I checked.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Opus X Cigars | Buy Opus Robusto Tins Online | - CigarsDirect.com yup $90. to damn much, I think msrp is to much let alone double that.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

DUDE! That seems crazy. But I guess they are selling Opus X "Power Rangers" for $25.00 here. The box is almost gone & in a small town (few people even go in this store). Decided to kiss the store owners butt and try to get on a call list if they come in or something. Seems like a decent thing to stash away.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree, I want some but I gonna keep my eyes open for a sweeter deal, when one comes along!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Fixin to smoke my last Opus X "Power Ranger". Then I'll only have the tin.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Blackcat said:


> Fixin to smoke my last Opus X "Power Ranger". Then I'll only have the tin.


CRAP! Wussed out & grabbed a RP Edge. I'll save the Opus for a better day


----------

